# COI / COS



## Panini_Hawaii

*COI / COS*

Les deux termes, peuvent-ils être employés comme synonymes?


----------



## Roméo31

Bonsoir à tous,

Non, ils ne le peuvent pas.

En effet, un c.o.s. est un c.o.i., mais l'inverse n'est pas forcément vrai.

Explication: *un c.o.i. reçoit le nom de complément d'objet second (c.o.s.) quand le verbe a déjà un c.o.*

Ex. : Donner sa langue au chat.  "sa langue" est c.o.d. et "au chat" est c.o.s.
Téléphoner à un ami. "à un ami" est c.o.i. , mais pas c.o.s., car il n'y a qu'un c.o.i.


----------



## HerbertX

Dans la phrase "donner sa langue au chat", il serait donc faux de qualifier "au chat" de *COI* ???
Il a montré le livre *à la classe, aux élèves, aux collègues, aux parents*,.......
Tout cela, ce sont pour moi des *COI*


----------



## Roméo31

Non ; d'ailleurs, j'ai écrit : " un c.o.s. est un c.o.i..." 
Plus généralement, quand le verbe se construit avec un c.o.d. et un c.o.i., ce dernier est appelé c.o.s. Il s'agit bien d'un c.o.i., mais pour le distinguer du c.o.i. sans c.o.d. on le nomme plus précisément c.o.s.


----------



## Panini_Hawaii

Par conséquent, il n'est pas faux de parler quand même d'un COI?


----------



## Roméo31

Bonsoir,

Ce n'est pas faux. Toutefois, puisque le sigle "c.o.s." existe pour désigner un c.o.i. quand le verbe a aussi un c.o.d. , autant employer "c.o.s." dans ce cas. 

D'une manière plus générale, il convient d'utiliser le mot le plus précis.


----------



## Panini_Hawaii

Bonjour,

en général, je crois avoir compris la différence entre ces deux notions grammaticales, mais je viens de tomber sur un exemple qui m'a fortement perturbée:

Il se souvient des soldats. Selon ma grammaire, "des soldats" est un COI. Si je relis, par contre, la définition de COS, je ne comprends plus rien du tout:

Lorsqu'il y a déjà un COD dans la phrase -> COS

Mais dans mon exemple le pronom réfléchi devrait servir de COD, non? 

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## Maître Capello

Comme le verbe _se souvenir_ est essentiellement pronominal, le pronom _se_ est difficilement analysable comme COD, raison pour laquelle _des soldats_ ne peut être considéré comme COS, mais uniquement comme COI.

Quoi qu'il en soit, comme je l'ai déjà dit à plusieurs reprises sur ces forums, je trouve le terme de COS parfaitement *inutile*. Je parle quant à moi de COI dans tous les cas.


----------



## Roméo31

Coucou Panini !

Ta grammaire dit vrai : _des soldats_ est un c.o*.i.* 

En effet, le complément d’objet indirect est rattaché au verbe indirectement, c’est-à-dire par l’intermédiaire d’une préposition. Ex._ Je me souviens *de *mon père. Jessica a nui* à* Marie._

Et le pronom_ se_ n'étant pas c.o.d. ici, _des soldats_ ne peut pas être qualifié de complément d'objet second ou secondaire (c.o.s.).

Sur la notion d'objet second, voir mes précédents messages ou le § 281 du _Bon usage_, dernière édition (15e) :



> Le complément d’objet indirect peut être le seul complément essentiel, comme dans les ex. donnés ci-dessus. Mais il peut aussi accompagner un complément d’objet direct, que l’on appelle alors objet premier, tandis que l’objet indirect est dit objet second (ou secondaire) :
> Donner quelque chose à quelqu’un. — Séparer le bon grain de l’ivraie.
> La préposition introduisant l’objet indirect est le plus souvent à ou de.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonsoir,

Je crois que de mon temps on appelait le COS complément d'attribution, je trouvais ça plus précis.


----------



## Roméo31

Complément d'attribution est une ancienne appellation qui recouvrait ce qu'on dénomme actuellement c.o.i. (Je pense à lui) ou c.o.s. (Je donne 3 € à Lacuzon).

Tous ces changements terminologiques en déconcertent plus d'un. Par ex., ertains parlent de c.o.i. ; certains autres, d'objet indirect ; les derniers, de c.i.


----------



## itka

Bonjour les Amis !

J'ai une question qui est sans doute stupide, mais qui me laisse perplexe !

[…] _Je sers la salade à la cliente_. Là, on a naturellement un COD (la salade) et un COS (la cliente). Existe-t-il des phrases où il n'y a pas de COD mais un COS ? Qui serait _second_ de quoi ?

De mon temps (lointain) on ne faisait pas ce genre d'analyse (COD + COS), du coup, je suis perdue. Au secours ! Et merci d'avance !


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

le COS n'est qu'un COI en présence de COD (sur le même verbe)  Le COD ne peut être qu'unique.


----------



## Maître Capello

itka said:


> Existe-t-il des phrases où il n'y a pas de COD mais un COS ?


C'est impossible par définition étant donné qu'un COS ne peut exister que s'il y a aussi un COD. S'il n'y a pas de COD, il doit s'agir d'un COI.

Remarque : Je trouve la terminologie de COS tout à fait inutile étant donné que ce n'est rien d'autre qu'un COI en présence d'un COD.


----------



## jekoh

Un COS n'a pas besoin de COD, par exemple _parler de qqch à qqn_.


----------



## atcheque

Pardon ?


----------



## jekoh

Il peut y avoir un COS sans COD, comme dans l'exemple que j'ai cité.


----------



## atcheque

Ah oui, je comprends mieux. COS : complément associé à un autre CO, D ou I.


----------



## Maître Capello

jekoh said:


> Un COS n'a pas besoin de COD, par exemple _parler de qqch à qqn_.


Si un COS pouvait être un second COI, lequel des deux compléments indirects serait l'objet premier et lequel l'objet second étant donné que ce n'est pas une question d'ordre d'apparition ?

_parler de qqch à qqn_ / _parler à qqn de qqch_

Selon _Le Bon Usage_ de Grevisse et Goosse (§ 281) :


> Le complément d'objet indirect peut être le seul complément essentiel […]. Mais il peut aussi accompagner un complément d'objet direct, que l'on appelle alors *objet premier*, tandis que l'objet indirect est dit *objet second* (ou _secondaire_).


----------



## jekoh

On trouve tout un tas de définitions différentes, par exemple :


> Certains verbes admettent ou exigent, en même temps ou séparément, un COD ou un COI et un autre complément introduit par une préposition, le plus souvent à, qu'on nomme complément d'objet second, = COS





> Le complément d'objet second d'un verbe est un complément d'objet indirect accompagnant un complément d'objet direct ou un autre complément d'objet indirect de nature différente.


Dans ce cas, le complément qui est _second_ est celui introduit par _à_.


----------



## Maître Capello

jekoh said:


> Dans ce cas, le complément qui est _second_ est celui introduit par _à_.


Aucune des deux définitions que vous avez indiquées ne suggère cela. Sur quelle source vous appuyez-vous pour dire que le COS devrait être celui introduit par _à_ ?

Quoi qu'il en soit, le COS est traditionnellement défini comme accompagnant exclusivement un COD et non un COI, comme l'attestent d'ailleurs les sites suivants :

reverso.net


> Le *complément d'objet second* est un complément d'objet employé avec un verbe transitif direct *en même temps qu'un COD*. Il est introduit par une préposition.



lefigaro.fr


> Le *complément d'objet second* est un COI (complément d'objet indirect) lorsqu'il est employé après un COD (complément d'objet direct). On l'appelle second car il vient seconder le COD dans la phrase pour préciser l'action du verbe.



nouvelobs.com


> *Le complément d'objet second* est un complément d'objet introduit par une préposition sauf s'il s'agit d'un pronom. Il complète un verbe possédant déjà un complément d'objet direct.



Wiktionnaire


> *complément d’objet second*
> (Grammaire) Complément d’objet précédé d’une préposition et accompagné d’un complément d’objet direct placé avant ou après.




Cela dit, le fait que toutes les sources ne donnent pas la même définition de COS est pour moi une raison de plus pour laisser tomber cette terminologie à mon sens totalement inutile. Les notions de COD et COI sont amplement suffisantes.


----------



## k@t

La mention par certaines sources du COS comme suivant seulement les COD s’explique peut-être par le fait que les verbes doublement transitifs indirects sont rares.

Deux ouvrages récents (publiés par des éditeurs reconnus) destinés aux élèves.




*source*





*source*




Maître Capello said:


> Si un COS pouvait être un second COI, lequel des deux compléments indirects serait l'objet premier et lequel l'objet second étant donné que ce n'est pas une question d'ordre d'apparition ?


Quand le complément premier est un COD, le COS n’est pas forcément placé après celui-ci :
_Quelques mèches blanches donnaient à sa chevelure des reflets argentés. _
Philtre d'amour

En fait, le complément d’objet est dit second plus par le sémantisme que par la syntaxe : l’objet premier est immédiatement requis par le verbe, l’objet second l’est médiatement.

Ainsi, comme _parler_ implique obligatoirement de dire quelque chose (dans le vide, dans sa tête, à quelqu’un), _de quelque chose_ sera le complément premier et _à quelqu’un_ le second.



Maître Capello said:


> Sur quelle source vous appuyez-vous pour dire que le COS devrait être celui introduit par _à_ ?


La préposition _à_ introduisant le bénéficiaire / destinataire du procès, il n’y a rien de surprenant à ce que le complément introduit par cette préposition ou une autre (_avec _notamment, cf. _s’entretenir de qq chose avec qq_) soit l’objet second.


----------



## itka

Un grand merci à vous tous pour ces explications détaillées ! J'y vois un peu plus clair dans cette terminologie (mais MC, je suis d'accord avec toi et je n'en comprends pas non plus la nécessité... qu'apporte-t-elle de plus que les anciens COD et COI ?)
En fait ce qui m'a perturbée n'est que la polysémie du verbe _servir_ que l'analyse ne permet pas de mettre en évidence...


----------



## Maître Capello

k@t said:


> Quand le complément premier est un COD, le COS n’est pas forcément placé après celui-ci


Nous sommes bien d'accord. C'est d'ailleurs exactement pour cette raison que j'ai précisé : « Ce n'est pas une question d'ordre d'apparition. »  Il n'y a pour moi aucune raison qu'il en aille autrement avec un COI comme complément premier plutôt qu'un COD.

_J'ai parlé *de* Sophie *à* mon frère.
J'ai parlé *à* mon frère *de* Sophie._

De nombreuses sources définissent cependant objet premier et objet second comme venant respectivement en premier et en second…

research.jyu.fi


> Dans certains cas, le verbe peut recevoir deux compléments indirects, qui suivent alors un ordre précis et souvent fixe, défini par le verbe. Le complément qui se place en deuxième position est parfois appelé « objet second », qui signifie plus ou moins « complément en deuxième position »



colanguage.com


> Pierre parle *à sa mère* (COI) *de Juliette* (COS).
> […]
> Ainsi, un verbe lié à un COS est reconnaissable car il est suivi:
> 
> En premier: d'un complément d’objet direct ou indirect (COD, COI)
> En deuxième: d'un second *complément d’objet, toujours indirect, suivant le premier complément*. Ce second complément sera donc le* complément  d’objet second (COS).*



salle34.net


> Un verbe ne peut avoir qu’un seul COD ou COI. Si un deuxième complément apparaît derrière le premier, on le nomme « complément d’objet second » (COS), qu’il soit direct ou indirect.



i-francais.com


> Certains verbes se construisent avec deux compléments d'objet. Dans ce cas, le second ( toujours un COI ) est appelé complément d'objet second.






k@t said:


> En fait, le complément d’objet est dit second plus par le sémantisme que par la syntaxe : l’objet premier est immédiatement requis par le verbe, l’objet second l’est médiatement.
> 
> Ainsi, comme _parler_ implique obligatoirement de dire quelque chose (dans le vide, dans sa tête, à quelqu’un), _de quelque chose_ sera le complément premier et _à quelqu’un_ le second.


On peut pourtant très bien dire _J'ai parlé à mon frère_ sans préciser de quoi il a été question, preuve que le complément introduit par _de_ n'est ni essentiel, ni de plus grande importance que celui introduit par _à_. Il n'y a donc à mon avis aucune raison de considérer second(aire) ce complément-ci plutôt que celui-là.


Encore une fois, le manque de cohérence des diverses sources, leur confusion et l'inutilité de cette nomenclature, purement formelle, me fait la rejeter.

Mais bon, je crois que nous avons fait le tour de la question – et même un peu plus/trop – et que itka a eu la réponse à la question qu'elle se posait…


----------



## JClaudeK

Maître Capello said:


> Encore une fois, le manque de cohérence des diverses sources, leur confusion et l'inutilité de cette nomenclature, purement formelle, me fait la rejeter.


Il  faut cependant "faire avec" (du moins en France), étant donné que cette terminologie est utilisée pour l'enseignement de la grammaire.

Ici, on peut trouver des explications qui devraient mettre tout le monde d'accord (du moins, je l'espère  ):


> Le COS est un* type particulier de COI*
> 
> Certains verbes se construisent avec* deux compléments essentiels* :
> 
> 
> 
> Un *COD et un COI* → le *COI* est appelé *COS*.*Deux COI*, l’un introduit par _*de*_, l’autre par _*à*_
> → le COI introduit par _*à*_ est appelé *COS*._Elle lit *une lettre* _*à sa mère*.
> _Elle parle *de sa vie* *à sa sœur*_.
> 
> 
> 
> *Remarque* : Le COS n’est pas toujours le complément en seconde position dans la phrase.


----------



## jekoh

Maître Capello said:


> On peut pourtant très bien dire _J'ai parlé à mon frère_ sans préciser de quoi il a été question, preuve que le complément introduit par _de_ n'est ni essentiel, ni de plus grande importance que celui introduit par _à_. Il n'y a donc à mon avis aucune raison de considérer second(aire) ce complément-ci plutôt que celui-là.


À ce compte-là, le COD peut être supprimé aussi : _J'ai écrit une lettre à mon frère / J'ai écrit à mon frère._


----------



## Maître Capello

Oui, certainement.  Raison de plus pour éviter de parler du COI comme d'un COS car s'il n'y a qu'un seul objet, on ne peut plus parler d'objet second…


----------



## k@t

Maître Capello said:


> On peut pourtant très bien dire _J'ai parlé à mon frère_ sans préciser de quoi il a été question, preuve que le complément introduit par _de_ n'est ni essentiel, ni de plus grande importance que celui introduit par _à_.


Je crois que vous m’avez mal entendue (et pas saisi le sens de la remarque de jekoh) : il  ne s’agit pas de complément essentiel ou non, d’emploi absolu ou non. Il s’agit de ce qu’implique le sens du verbe. _Manger_ implique nécessairement mettre en bouche un aliment, le mastiquer (en principe) et l’avaler. Il n’empêche qu’il n’est pas toujours utile de préciser cet aliment et que par conséquent _manger_ peut s’employer absolument.

De la même façon, _parler_ implique nécessairement l’expression de quelque chose. Ce quelque chose est donc bien obligatoire (à défaut, l’acte de parler n’aurait pas lieu), même s’il n’est pas explicitement réalisé par un complément. Par ailleurs, il est premier (dans la réalisation du procès, non dans la syntaxe de la phrase). A contrario, la présence d’(un) interlocuteur(s), d’un public, etc. est facultative et seconde.

D’ailleurs, lorsque le verbe ne peut s’employer de façon absolue (sauf à changer de sens), la suppression de l’objet premier (OP) est difficile, contrairement à celle de l’objet second (OS) :

_Il sert de bouc-émissaire (OP) à la communauté (OS).
Il sert de bouc-émissaire.
*Il sert à la communauté_. (Pas agrammatical dans l'absolu, mais change le sens de la phrase initiale.)

_Lors du conseil d'administration, le directeur général a fait part de ses projets (OP) aux associés (OS).
Lors du conseil d'administration, le directeur général a fait part de ses projets.
*Lors du conseil d'administration, le directeur général a fait part aux associés._


----------

